# quick question



## powerMuscle123 (Apr 1, 2014)

i've heard many people say a german shepherd without a sloping back/rear is not purebred, is this true?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

No.


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

It's probably an underhanded comment about the dog's bloodlines. Won't get into it too much here, but some people get very intense about what bloodlines are "true" shepherd bloodlines whether they are American show, German show, working lines, etc. For example, some who dislike American showlines, which tend to have the sloping back, will often comment that it's not a "real" GSD. I have heard it a lot where I live, but it doesn't mean the dog isn't actually purebred GSD.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

No not true.. depends on lines and what is being bred for.


----------

